# NHR ending?



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello folks,

I just became aware of this recently, but am I correct in that it is ending at the end of this year? But if I moved to Portugal and applied for residency before Dec 31st 2018, could I still qualify for it?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

No suggestion that it is ending any time soon but if you move this year then it would certainly still be available.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Ok, thanks Pgmills!


----------



## Diddion (Oct 17, 2017)

It was widely anticipated that there were to be changes from the 2018 year; not an ending of the scheme, but perhaps a 5 or 10% tax on pensions. But nothing appeared in the budget. It is possible that such a tax might be brought in next year.

I would soften Pgmills statement, though. If there were to be changes, they _could_ be accompanied by a early cut-off in order to prevent a last-minute flood of applicants. If you have the ability to do so, it might be wise to gain your residencia earlier rather than later.


----------



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the insights Diddion.


----------

